# Booster Bath



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone have this? I just saw it on amazon and it looks like a back saver to me!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow. Kudos to the person who created this. I just use the kitchen sink to bathe mine, though (and of course sanitize it afterward).


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

hempsteadjb said:


> Does anyone have this? I just saw it on amazon and it looks like a back saver to me!


 
I want that! Someone posted that on Facebook before and I would love to have that to bathe Lily. My back hurts by the time I am done reaching for her as she heads to the back of the tub constantly. :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After the flood, I had our "Wet Bar" sink removed (along with the bar) and replaced it with a nice looking utility sink. Then I got a stacking washer and dryer so I have my grooming table in the laundry closet. Love my new set up!

That tub looks great...if you have the room for it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I would love that but I have no room for it! Guess I'll have to stick with bathing Bailey and Emma in the bathtub even though it KILLS my back!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I need that!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's nice! I just use the kitchen sink. My last 2 had to be bathed in the tub and it broke my back!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Where would you store it? I bath mine in the bath tub, and so far my back is good.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

The storage is an issue...my utility room is behind my master bath. Since we are having an ice storm in Louisiana today and no work day I am going to clean out and throw away and make room for it there. The whole state is basically shut down for ice and snow which we never get down here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a friend who has one similar to that one, she loves it, she has a outdoor room she keeps it in along with all her grooming things, she has 6 scotty dogs and needs it


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I just ordered it...can't wait to try it!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Let me know Judy...especially how it stores. I thought about getting it for the RV, but think it might take up too much space. I bathe in the kitchen sink at home, but the coach sink is pretty shallow and we end up with water everywhere!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That looks like a great idea. I bathe mine in the kitchen sink but if I were doing it in a tub I would definitely get one of those.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Update, it was way too big for my bathroom, had to send it back. It is not easy to take it apart for storage. I loved the concept but just didn't work for me.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Which size did you get? 

It looks like they used to make a "mini" that isn't on amazon or the company website but that I see on other websites. (I googled.  ) But I wonder if the base might be just as big.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

How about a raised baby bath?
Summer Infant Right Height Bath Tub | BabiesRUs


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, I have to check into the baby bath! I ordered the medium size, the tube area was fine but the legs come way out...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I'm going to get a small utility sink that will fit inside my bathtub along with a handheld shower sprayer..I can get a slipproof mat for the bottom of it and cut a hole in it for the drain... This tub looks great but it won't fit inside the tub...*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The kitchen sink works fine for us. Zooey loves her baths :aktion033:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I wonder if one could be improvised with a shower chair or spa stool and a Rubbermaid-type container and maybe some bungees.


----------

